# How long will horses live and work?



## Shilasdair (24 September 2007)

As the title says, how long did your horses stay in work, and at what age did they depart this mortal coil?
S


----------



## mandy4727 (24 September 2007)

I lost my mare in JAn 2006 aged 29.  I was still showing her and winning until 4 months before.  Although she had slowed down a bit.  But I was still riding her and she was still jumping although nothing like the height or amount she used to.  I lost my old gelding in Jan 2007 aged 40.  He had been retired for 10 years but got ridden by a little tot about twice a year until he was 37.  I showed him aged 35 (and he won).  Mare died of heart failure and gelding of liver failure a year and 1 day apart from each other.  They are together now.  I owned them for 27 years and 25 years respectively.


----------



## catembi (24 September 2007)

My mare was showjumping (and winning!!) at the age of 29, until she did a tendon out hacking.

I took her on a xc training day at age 27 as I chickened out of taking my nutcase youngster.

She is still with us, capable of light hacking &amp; running off with people, &amp; more than capable of not being caught, at the age of 34.


----------



## Weezy (24 September 2007)

Just a few...

Ceredig was 14, Korki was 10, Judi was 9, the polo ponies ranged between 4 and 15 - they all died from AHS (we lost towards 100)

Lucera - hit a car, teens

Emily - late teens, colic

Stan - 4 - dropped dead in the field for no reason that we could ascertain

Cercs is still with us tho 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Twenties, but a veeeeery old man now!


----------



## beatrice (25 September 2007)

My first pony was competed until he was about 32.......continued to be ridden by tiny kids until he was 34 and was pts at around 35!!
He never slowed down........he was still as wizzy until he last day, had copd and was the best little pony in the whole world!!! 

He was only put to sleep as he never held his weight in the winter, and then stopped being able to chew food so we couldn't put him through another winter, most difficult decision to make!!


----------



## Cobland (25 September 2007)

Well turns out my 9 year old (Angel) has arthritis, yeap at 9 from kicking stable wall, so she can only have light work, weve got a 27 year old (Murphy) that is more like a 4 year old, he still has a spring in his step.

My 4 year old cob acts like shes the 27 year old lol, she would do anything to try and get out of work (Mae)


----------



## Shilasdair (25 September 2007)

That's an impressive lifespan for both of them!
S


----------



## jumpthemoon (25 September 2007)

A friend of mine had a little Exmoor pony who was still working and jumping right up until the winter he died - he was 41 years old! Def had a good innings! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I lost my Grade A to colic a couple of years ago - he was about 26, bless his soul


----------



## Blackhawk (25 September 2007)

A QH mare of mine died at 30. I sold my Appy gelding on at 26 and he was still giving people the run around. I've lost touch with his owners though and that was in 1999.

J died at 14 from colic.


----------



## Lill (25 September 2007)

We've got a 26yo (ish) dales mare who still hacks out (occasionally) and teaches someone to ride (1hr a week) and a 20yo (ish) NF pony who is out on loan to a little girl, he behaves like a 4yo!


----------



## harrihjc (25 September 2007)

loaned horses only, but one was PTS at 29 due to lami, he was still competing and winning until a few weeks before 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My mare was PTS aged 5 after the same horse broke her leg for the second time, will never forgive the person who put him back in the field with her! My pony has just retired in her 20s with arthritis, and my 12hh loan pony from many years ago is still jumping 3ft courses (SJ and XC) in his early 20s


----------



## conniegirl (25 September 2007)

ive got one 25 yearold still hacking out 5 times a week for a few hours and one 25 yearold who toddles at a walk with little kids on his back.
Ive also got an 18 yearold pony who thinks he is 4, is in full work and soooooo strong on an xc course that i dare not take him.


----------

